# Frontosa Mobas arriving today! Help!!!



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm really excited but also concerned that I don't kill them. I've had Tanganikan fish for years so I'm familiar with the basic stuff. They're initially going into a cycled 55 gal and will eventually go onto a 135 gal tank.

What are the best foods?

Recommended tank articles? I'm going with plastic plants initially and the adding rounded rocks at the right time.

Along with the Frontosa I'm getting Lelupi and Shelldwellers.

Thanks for any suggestions!
Rock


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

How many are you getting and what size? I have 12 Mobas (5"-8") in my 450gal and getting 6 more in 2 weeks. I would ask the seller what the pH of the water he was keeping them in, and what foods he was feeding them. Hopefully your water pH is the same and you can start them off on the same foods they were getting.

Frontosa do better in groups of at least six IMO and Mobas are shy fish. You'll want a cave for your alpha male as he gets 4"-5" or so.

Foods: Northfin pellets or New Life Spectrum pellets as a stable. Raw fish or raw peeled shrimp every 3-4 days (cut in bite sized pieces). When I started feeding this to my Mobas I was surprised how the blue increased in them. Avoid bloodworms (they love them) but they can cause major intestinal problems. Avoid land animal meat. IMO it's easy to overfeed them so be aware so you don't have excess food rotting in the tank.

HTH


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Rock Harbor said:


> Along with the Frontosa I'm getting Lelupi and Shelldwellers.


I'm not sure how the Frontosa will do with the Lelupi and Shelldwellers. I've had Lelupi in a mixed Malawi tank but never with Frontosa. IME any fish aggression in the tank, even if it's not directed at the Frontosa, will subdue the Frontosa and make them uncomfortable.

My Frontosa do pretty good (so far) with their current hap tank mates: three 4" blue dolphin moori, one 4" Placidochromis milomo, four 4" Phinochilus 'star sapphire', but they didn't do nearly as well when I had an assortment of peacocks in there. I'm glad I got rid of them as the Frontosa are much more visibly comfortable now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can also check out the Library articles in the Frontosa Corner


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the leleupi will eventually kill the shellies, even the adults. And the frontosa will eventually eat the leleupi. I would leave them out and do a species tank.

Leleupi kill adult shellies by accident. The shellie is trying to block the leleupi from the fry by blocking the shell with it's body. And the leleupi drags the shellie out repeatedly resulting in death. This happened to me in a 72" tank and I was advise it would happen so I should have known better.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Enjoy those awesome fish.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

They all arrived, hungry and healthy. The Mobas are going to look awesome when they get acclimated to their new tank. Thanks Rare Fish USA!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Post some pics after they're acclimated if you can.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

HTH etal, thanks for your comments.

I understand the Lelupi are going to cause trouble. I'm going to put the Mobas and the shell dwellers in a 135 Gallon tank, but it's not ready yet. Then I'll add some appropriate tank mates for the Lelupi.

I really appreciate the diet suggestions and will implement ASAP. Photos coming soon.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

5 Mobas, 5 Golden Shellies and 5 Lelupi.

The Lelupi are fun as they're always moving.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't think the frontosa will eat the shellies?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I started my 450gal with Frontosa, haps, and peacocks. But the majority were peacocks, good quality and really beautiful fish. After some time I gravitated toward the Frontosa because of their beauty and slow moving regal personality. So I bought 9 more to go with the 4 that were there and got rid of the most aggressive peacocks and that's when the Frontosa social behavior improved greatly. When I got rid of the rest of the peacocks it improved even more.

My point is that any 'active' fish with a strong personality, especially aggression, with really subdue your Frontosa. Depending on whether or not you have prior experience with Frontosa you may not recognize their different behavior. If you decide they're to be your tank's focal point then this is something to consider.

I have absolutely no experience with shellies. I know they're really small so hopefully they won't spook your Frontosa. But in my limited experience with Lelupi I wouldn't think they would make good Frontosa tankmates.

HTH (hope this helps)


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

Ken31cay, I hear what you're saying and will move the Shellies in the future. My dream tank will be the 135 gallon with black sand and the Frontosa.

DJR, probably yes, the Frontosa will probably eventually eat the Shellies. As everyone grows up, I might trade the Lelupi and get a more peaceful group of fish, OR setup another tank for the Shellies.


----------

